# Elliot Lake, Ontario



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Looking to ride there this spring. Anyone been there with some info?


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Never been there on time off only work, hauling stuff a while ago out of the old mines.. 
Found a couple of links might help you..
http://www.elatv.com/
http://www.atvontario.com/destination.php?did=10
http://www.gpsfiledepot.com/maps/view/39/


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I hope it didn't take too long to do. I'd be all day trying to post all of that.


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

No problem hope you have a great trip.. 
Just type Elliot Lake into google for more info or contact the local club or place you plan on staying at should be able to help.


----------

